# Wild camping France



## galwaygirls (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi, new to this site. 
Myself, my boyfriend and dog Jess Looking for advice on good camping spots in France. Dog friendly (so not too close to road)!
Planning 2 week trip to France soon. VW California, so small country roads not a problem.
Looking forward to suggestions.

Thanks in advance,

Fiona


----------



## Makzine (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:  France is so motorhome friendly you will have no problem, also look at France Passion as places to stay if your self contained.  :wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 10, 2018)

Welcome.
There are literally thousands of suggestions of where to safely and legally stay, in the POI ,points of interest, sections.
You'll need to join  as a full member, though.. Roughly the same cost as a night on a posh campsite.
Enjoy France, read up the foreign and European travel threads, on here.
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## QFour (Sep 10, 2018)

Buy The Aires book France, we use ours all the time.  Head for the Aires in Villages and those away from towns and main roads.  Most are free, enjoy.

Mrs QFour


----------



## galwaygirls (Sep 10, 2018)

Great, thanks for all the tips.
Can we buy Aires online or when arrive in France?


----------



## oppy (Sep 10, 2018)

Try All The Aires France North and South 2nd Edition - Vicarious Media  although joining our group of eejits will be much more informative and cheaper too


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave::dog:


----------



## m30 (Sep 10, 2018)

We did 4 weeks in France and northern Spain this August, and i dont think we studied the aires book once, only used it as a cross reference a handfull of times, the thing to get is the ********** app free to download, or the full version for use when offline is 10 euros per year. The trouble with the book is it can be out of date by the time its printed and some of the inspections are up to 10 years old.

The app has way more wild camping spots as well as aires and campsites, with reviews from anyone who cares to upload one, and you can even add pictures with your review, and if you find somewhere not listed (as we did) you can add it to the list.

I know it an overused phrase, but for us it was a game changer. I cant tell you how many miles we have travelled in the past to get to an aire, only to find its badly described or out of order, moved etc, since it was inspected.

Stu


----------



## m30 (Sep 10, 2018)

Oh hello
have we got some censorship going on?

why has the name of the app i mentioned been replaced with asteriscs??

i wondered why i hadn't read anything about it on here

stu


----------



## toasty (Sep 10, 2018)

Mention of any competition is banned by admin, apart from `All the Aires` book.


----------



## The laird (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy the sky is the limit in France as long as you are not silly about where you park up


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## witzend (Sep 14, 2018)

galwaygirls said:


> Can we buy Aires online or when arrive in France?


Don,t work like that most aires work like a carpark if theres a space when you arrive you can use it if not you have to find another one


----------



## Silver sprinter (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::dog::wave:


----------



## Robmac (Sep 16, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 16, 2018)

Don't wish to brag... But what the Hell...

.

We're 60 miles south of Bordeaux... 3, perhaps 4 miles east of the motorway.
Crickets singing, while we sit outside the van, clearing off the local red brew.
On a designated parking bay. Sooty, velvet night.
We're safe, legal and in an extremely good mood. The cassette and grey tank are empty. The fresh water is 4/5 full.
The batteries are showing 13 volts.
Campsites... ?
Who needs them?
Ps :
We've got 4 cans of mushy peas, the same of baked beans and 3 cans of corned beef .... Luxury...!


----------

